# Psych Charts



## JoeysVee (Oct 16, 2009)

I still wondering how to go about using psych charts during the exam. If it's like the 2008 NCEES Sample exam, they will provide 1 and only 1 psych chart to use for the afternoon section. Are you going to use the 1 and only psych chart provided and just erase your marks every time you need it and flip back and forth to use it? The other thing is, it is sideways so not only will it require flipping back and forth and erasing all day, but we will also be rotating our exam a lot since it will be landscape. Or do you plan to use your own?

I have my own charts in a binder ready to go but if they are strict and we mark on them we may get thrown out. So are you going to use the one provided even though it will be a pain or take the chance and mark on your own?

Any thoughts? What should I do?


----------



## goodal (Oct 16, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I still wondering how to go about using psych charts during the exam. If it's like the 2008 NCEES Sample exam, they will provide 1 and only 1 psych chart to use for the afternoon section. Are you going to use the 1 and only psych chart provided and just erase your marks every time you need it and flip back and forth to use it? The other thing is, it is sideways so not only will it require flipping back and forth and erasing all day, but we will also be rotating our exam a lot since it will be landscape. Or do you plan to use your own?
> I have my own charts in a binder ready to go but if they are strict and we mark on them we may get thrown out. So are you going to use the one provided even though it will be a pain or take the chance and mark on your own?
> 
> Any thoughts? What should I do?


I would take a 11x17 that you are familiar with. Some of the questions may just involve finding points which would be easier on your large one. when you need to plot something (which you probably wont) you will need to use theirs to draw on.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 16, 2009)

I brought my own and used a couple of straight edges to identify the locations. If you work a few practice problems with this limitation, you will find it isn't so bad.


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! For the 2 sample exams I took I had to plot on the chart several times...especially in the afternoon. I guess I will use the one they provide for those and use my own for the ones I can get away without plotting. Thanks!

Anyone else care to chime in? What are the rest of the HVAC afternoon exam takers going to do next Friday?


----------



## nashbmattPE (Oct 16, 2009)

i will be bringing my own tran psych chart 8.5x11 to refer to but only marking on the test provided one.


----------

